# Spine coding Percutaneous posterior instrumentation



## CElderkin (Feb 27, 2013)

Our surgeon will be doing an XLIF with percutaneous posterior backup.  Per coding guidance from NASS (North American Spine Society) the XLIF would be coded with 22558 for the fusion (1 level) and 22851 for the cage.

My question is the percutaneous posterior instrumentation.   This will be done using Jamshidi needle, guide wires, and dilation of soft tissue to place the screws.  Is it correct to code 22840(posterior nonsegmental instrumentation) for this portion of the procedure?
This is a less invasive technique for placement of posterior instrumentation.  

Anyone know of any authoritative sources that have guidance on this topic?


----------



## kpugoul (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello, CElderkin.  I have this same issue.  Were you able to figure out the proper way to code for percutaneous posterior instrumentation? I can't find any guidance so I was wondering if you came across any? Thanks.


----------

